
The rare earth element big squeeze - bluesmoon
http://www.salon.com/technology/how_the_world_works/2010/08/30/rare_earth_elements_and_china
======
10ren
I had thought there was a shortage of rare earth metal deposits... but it
seems that it's a shortage of processing facilities. I feel that tasmania (the
triangular island at the bottom of australia) has incredible deposits of
everything else, and so would probably include rare earths - but if we
(australians) don't have the processing facilities, it doesn't really help.

Otherwise it would be a good investment.

